

Senate Votes To Let Military Detain Americans Indefinitely - dsplittgerber
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/11/29/senate-votes-to-let-military-detain-americans-indefinitely_n_1119473.html

======
nextparadigms
Can this be reversed immediately by the next president/Congress if it passes
now?

~~~
srl
Theoretically, yes. In practice, repealing a law is harder than passing its
inverse (no idea why), so it would never happen. Once a law is passed, your
best hope is the courts (edit to add: which have a poor track record on
handling the 'terrorism' excuse).

